# Opinions on CNC Router Brands



## ZIGGY35 (Feb 27, 2012)

HI All,

My company is going to be purchasing 2 cnc routers for milling thin wall aluminum extrusions. We have narrowed down our options to 3 companies:

1-MultiCam

2-AXYZ

3-CNT MOTION Systems

All three companies routers are very similar in price.

The routers will have 4-24,000 hsk spindles with tool change options on the gantry, 2 independant controlled Y axis carriages so we can run a mirror parts. the process area is 60" by 120".

Any suggestions on what company to order from? 

THANKS


----------

